# DIC Stuck Pixel



## Primenay (Nov 22, 2014)

I noticed that there is a stuck pixel on the DIC. Unfortunately it is in the space where nothing shows, so I can't figure out how I could get rid of it. Will I just have to take it to the dealership or does anyone have another idea?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I would start by resetting the system with an OBDII tool by clearing all stored codes. I'm not sure this will fix the problem, but it's the least invasive thing. If that doesn't correct it, I'd remove the primary battery cables for a few minutes, then touch them together for a few seconds, and then replace them on the battery. If the stuck pixel remains, I'd say a trip to the dealership for warranty repair, if it's still under the B2B warranty.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

What's the refresh rate on our DIC screens? 60hz? With a CMR of 120hz?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm willing to bet the refresh rate is no better than 30 with CMR of 60... But your guess is as good as mine 

Your not going to repair a dead pixel. It needs to be replaced  To the dealership you go!


----------



## Primenay (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks guys! I will probably end up taking it to the dealership this week. Might try unhooking the battery first though.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Primenay said:


> Thanks guys! I will probably end up taking it to the dealership this week. Might try unhooking the battery first though.


Primenay,
You are on track.......always, always, always, disco the battery and let it sit a bit.

This has been step one in the diagnostic process ever since vehicles started using matrixed electrical systems in the early 2000's and for some reason is often forgotten.

Try it and report back please.

Rob


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

You couldn't have decided in a better title, for this thread? ??


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

CruzeTech said:


> You couldn't have decided in a better title, for this thread? 


I bet Beevis and Butthead weren't in the meeting that came up with the name for the Driver Information Center.

The one in my Civic is called the Multifunction Information Display. Honda calls it the iMID. Surprised Apple hasn't sued them for it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I just figured it's proof that all GM cars are now male despite the fact that cars are almost always referred to by the opposite gender of their owners. Personally, I talk to my ECO like it's a puppy - seems to work.


----------



## ProjectRedLine (Jan 16, 2014)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ProjectRedLine (Jan 16, 2014)

obermd said:


> I just figured it's proof that all GM cars are now male despite the fact that cars are almost always referred to by the opposite gender of their owners. Personally, I talk to my ECO like it's a puppy - seems to work.


This made me laugh that's greay


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

obermd said:


> I just figured it's proof that all GM cars are now male despite the fact that cars are almost always referred to by the opposite gender of their owners. Personally, I talk to my ECO like it's a puppy - seems to work.


You would figure Malibu Cruze Cobalt and Spark would be trying to hint you to femininity.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I guess you'd have to call a Malibu "Barbie".


----------

